
So that whole coding bootcamp thing is a scam, right? - monsieurpng
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/so-that-whole-coding-bootcamp-thing-is-a-scam-right-6fddf14087d4
======
orionblastar
Not really, it lets programmers meet with founders and investors with bootcamp
and hackathons. The code created may not be used, but the networking and
experience are shared.

